#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Владимир Путин 11 апреля  посетил Иволгинский дацан.

## Georgiy

ну что это за форум такой, про Президента РФ даже ничего нет.  :Smilie:  

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=1074...ref_map=%5B%5D

http://top.rbc.ru/society/11/04/2013/853470.shtml

"Но самое главное в том, что вы пропагандируете очень доброе гуманистическое учение, которое основано на любви людей друг к другу, любви к своей собственной стране, придерживаетесь традиций, связанных с межнациональным и межконфессиональным миром, что очень важно, и за что хочу вам еще раз выразить свою признательность и благодарность", – сказал В.Путин."

Устами бы Путина да мед пить: все любят друг друга, страну свою и т.д., другими словами - сансару.  :Smilie:

----------

Наталья (11.04.2013), Пема Ванчук (12.04.2013), Ритл (11.04.2013), Сергей Ч (11.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Eugeny



----------

Ритл (11.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> "У нас очень добрые отношения с Пандито Хамбо-ламой в течение многих лет. Хочу его поблагодарить за эти отношения, за эту дружбу. И хочу еще раз подчеркнуть, что я и правительство России, и региональные власти всегда в вашем распоряжении, всегда готовы вас поддержать. Несмотря на то что у вас потребности самые скромные (знаю, что вы всегда опираетесь на свои собственные силы), хочу сказать еще раз: мы всегда в вашем распоряжении", – заключил глава государства.


Вот к нам бы так в центр он на чаёк заглянул и такое же бы пообещал. Мы б воспользовались ))

----------

Eugeny (11.04.2013), Наталья (11.04.2013), Чиффа (13.04.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Вот к нам бы так в центр он на чаёк заглянул и такое же бы пообещал. Мы б воспользовались ))


Лет через 50 после того, как вы начнете хотя бы в Питере играть такую же роль, как Иволгинский дацан в Бурятии, вот тогда, может быть, президент и посетит вас.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Ну это-то вряд ли .)

----------


## Georgiy

Тогда нечего мечтать о чаях с президентами.  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тогда нечего мечтать о чаях с президентами.


И слава Боговану!) Не хватало ещё чтобы у нас была своя буддийская РПЦ (БТСР конечно по некоторым статьям подходит, но всё равно пока не дотягивает - и это отрадно).

----------

Наталья (11.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> И слава Боговану!) Не хватало ещё чтобы у нас была своя буддийская РПЦ


Ну об РПЦ и речи не идёт, а вот свой тхеравадинский храмчик/монастырчик было б неплохо заиметь на средства государства -)

----------

Калкий (11.04.2013), Сергей Ч (11.04.2013)

----------


## Калкий

> Ну об РПЦ и речи не идёт, а вот свой тхеравадинский храмчик/монастырчик было б неплохо заиметь на средства государства -)


Не скрою, лично я бы тогда все бросил, имущество бы продал и ушел бы к вам.
Серьезно...

----------


## Поляков

Ассоциации первого уровня: саманера и Ашока, Бодхидхарма и имератор У-Ди. Оба объясняли дхарму. 

Хамаба-лама рассказывает про стрельбу из лука и бурятскую борьбу. 

facepalm.jpg

----------

AndyZ (11.04.2013), Eugeny (11.04.2013), Tong Po (12.04.2013), Вольдемар (13.04.2013), Дордже (11.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Ну об РПЦ и речи не идёт, а вот свой тхеравадинский храмчик/монастырчик было б неплохо заиметь на средства государства -)


""Да минует нас пуще всех печалей и барский гнев и барская любовь ... ""(с)

----------

Ersh (12.04.2013), Буль (12.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.04.2013), Дордже (11.04.2013), Игорь Лещенко (13.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013), Чиффа (13.04.2013), Юй Кан (12.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Хамаба-лама рассказывает про стрельбу из лука и бурятскую борьбу.


Наверное, продвинулся на поприще Дхармы.

----------


## Поляков

> Наверное, продвинулся на поприще Дхармы.


В принципе, совет "главное - держать равновесие" не такой уж плохой, даже дхармический. Путину не повредит ))

----------


## Zom

> Не скрою, лично я бы тогда все бросил, имущество бы продал и ушел бы к вам.
> Серьезно...


И не только вы. В России намного больше бы монахов появилось, если были бы хотя бы минимальные условия для их существования. А их нет.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.04.2013), Калкий (11.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И не только вы. В России намного больше бы монахов появилось, если были бы хотя бы минимальные условия для их существования. А их нет.


Есть возможность стать монахом в ЮВА, если есть такое желание. Если же оно исключительно территориально, то есть ли оно вообще?

----------

Magan Poh (12.04.2013), Буль (12.04.2013), Вова Л. (12.04.2013), Эделизи (11.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Есть возможность стать монахом в ЮВА, если есть такое желание. Если же оно исключительно территориально, то есть ли оно вообще?


А в Россию нести свет истины кто ж будет?

----------

Игорь Лещенко (13.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А в Россию нести свет истины кто ж будет?


Утром деньги, вечером - стулья; вечером деньги, утром - стулья. Сначала учеба, практика под должным руководством; потом - "нести свет истины"... Иначе велика вероятность вместо света истины нести ахинею и озвучивать изощренные заблуждения собственного ума.

----------

Богдан Б (12.04.2013), Буль (12.04.2013), Вова Л. (12.04.2013), Игорь Лещенко (13.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Есть возможность стать монахом в ЮВА, если есть такое желание. Если же оно исключительно территориально, то есть ли оно вообще?


Есть. Поэтому все туда и едут, и поэтому в России нормально никто Дхамму не преподаёт и вряд ли будет в ближайшем будущем (ибо качественно и основательно изучать Дхамму, а затем учить ей остальных - это работа монаха, его основное занятие). Западные монахи, которые получили посвящение в Азии и пробыли там энное количество лет - в итоге возвращаются и живут монахами на родине, где и обучают ей сограждан. Но у них есть такая возможность, у русских пока её, увы, нет.

----------

Богдан Б (12.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Калкий

> Есть возможность стать монахом в ЮВА, если есть такое желание. Если же оно исключительно территориально, то есть ли оно вообще?


Нет, реально такая возможность есть далеко не у всех.

Языковой барьер знаете ли, многим уже поздновато учить язык чужой страны и культуры.

Ладно бы еще Пали изучать (в тему), а придется ведь учить именно тайский, ланкийский или т.п... - нафига он мне нужен.

----------

Bob (11.04.2013), Zom (11.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть. Поэтому все туда и едут, и поэтому в России нормально никто Дхамму не преподаёт и вряд ли будет в ближайшем будущем (ибо качественно и основательно изучать Дхамму, а затем учить ей остальных - это работа монаха, его основное занятие). Западные монахи, которые получили посвящение в Азии и пробыли там энное количество лет - в итоге возвращаются и живут монахами на родине. Но у них есть такая возможность, у русских пока её нет.


Надо все же вопрос разделить на два:
- способность учить остальных как работа (пересказ книжек, доступных для прочтения остальным, как то не совсем то...);
- жить монахом в РФ

Первое (имхо) без должного обучения (буддийский университет или просто достойный Наставник, который будет учить индивидуально) и приличного опыта личной практики под должным руководством не имеет смысла: российские университеты выпускают достаточное количество психологов, которые вполне могут консультировать по бытовым проблемам. Смысла конкурировать с ними на этом уровне нет.

Жизнь монахом в РФ вполне возможна. Топпер же живет. Да и бурятские/калмыцкие варианты есть.

----------

Аньезка (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет, реально такая возможность есть далеко не у всех.
> 
> Языковой барьер знаете ли, многим уже поздновато учить язык чужой страны и культуры.
> 
> Ладно бы еще Пали изучать (в тему), а придется ведь учить именно тайский, ланкийский или т.п... - нафига он мне нужен.


Тот, кому надо, ищет, как сделать, а тот, кому не надо - причины, чтобы не делать.

З.Ы. Современный мир у строен так, что постоянно приходится учиться, чтобы остаться в профессии... И часто вещам, которые лично совершенно не нужны.

----------

Аньезка (12.04.2013), Буль (12.04.2013), Вова Л. (12.04.2013), Наталья (12.04.2013)

----------


## Калкий

О, вы еще только теоретик. )

----------


## Zom

> Первое (имхо) без должного обучения (буддийский университет или просто достойный Наставник, который будет учить индивидуально) и приличного опыта личной практики под должным руководством не имеет смысла


Очень даже имеет. Подавляющему большинству не нужны запредельные истины, а нужны вполне себе приземлённые и банальные наставления, помощь в разгребании "информационной каши" по буддизму и т.д. Опыт работы нашего центра показывает, что даже если бы был некий учитель, с мега-реализациями - то никому попросту наставления его уровня не подошли бы - слишком далече до них российскому буддисту .) Азы бы хотя бы поняли.. и стали практиковать ))

А насчёт жизни монахом - если бы вы знали насколько трудно жить в РФ монахом - вы бы так не говорили. Топпер - человек в этом плане уникальный. Другим такие духовные подвиги не под силу, поверьте ,)

----------

Bob (11.04.2013), Ittosai (12.04.2013), Богдан Б (12.04.2013), Буль (12.04.2013), Наталья (12.04.2013), Сергей Ч (11.04.2013), Тао (14.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> О, вы еще только теоретик. )


Хм... Давайте не будем учить английский или другие языки. И подождем, когда здесь почкованием разведутся наставники на русском, все нам переведут, разжуют, придут и в рот положат, чтобы только осталось проглотить... И т.д. и т.п.

----------

Буль (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Очень даже имеет. Подавляющему большинству не нужны запредельные истины, а нужны вполне себе приземлённые и банальные наставления, помощь в разгребании "информационной каши" по буддизму и т.д. Опыт работы нашего центра показывает, что даже если бы был некий учитель, с мега-реализациями - то никому попросту наставления его уровня не подошли бы - слишком далече до них российскому буддисту .) Азы бы хотя бы поняли.. и стали практиковать ))


Может у вас и контингент в группе такой только потому, что квалифицированного наставника нет?




> А насчёт жизни монахом - если бы вы знали насколько трудно жить в РФ монахом - вы бы так не говорили. Топпер - человек в этом плане уникальный. Другим такие духовные подвиги не под силу, поверьте ,)


Не помню сутт, где Будда бы излагал про комфортность, удобство и т.д. становления монахом.

Если хочется статуса и т.д., но в современной РФ надо было бы идти в РПЦМП. Там теперь нажористо местами.

----------

Буль (12.04.2013), Вова Л. (12.04.2013)

----------


## Калкий

*PampKin Head*

Давайте не будем передергивать, вы можете выучить азиатский язык который намного сложнее английского, а кто-то не может.
С простым английским в Азии вас вполне могут обмануть и впарить искусственный буддизм т.н. "традицию для иностранцев".
Мне это здесь писали в личке люди бывшие монахами в Таиланде, поэтому могу снять с себя всю ответственность за сказанное. )

----------

Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Калкий. Родились в РФ. Азиатский выучить не можете. Карма, не?

----------


## PampKin Head

> *PampKin Head*
> 
> Давайте не будем передергивать, вы можете выучить азиатский язык который намного сложнее английского, а кто-то не может.
> С простым английским в Азии вас вполне могут обмануть и впарить искусственный буддизм т.н. "традицию для иностранцев".
> Мне это здесь писали в личке люди бывшие монахами в Таиланде, поэтому могу снять с себя всю ответственность за сказанное. )


Кхм, если не может, то как же он будет учить... пали?

Могут "впарить", а могут и не впарить... Впарить вам могут и в РФ, причем сугубо на русском языке.

----------

Буль (12.04.2013)

----------


## Калкий

> Кхм, если не может, то как же он будет учить... пали?


Повседневное общение и декламация избранных текстов это разные вещи.




> Могут "впарить", а могут и не впарить... Впарить вам могут и в РФ, причем сугубо на русском языке.


Поэтому и нет особого смысла увеличивать вероятность такого впаривания.

----------


## Калкий

> Азиатский выучить не можете.


Честно говоря я пока вообще не вижу особого стимула его учить.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Повседневное общение и декламация избранных текстов это разные вещи.


А зачем монаху повседневное общение?

З.Ы. Повседневное общение на местном языке пытается освоить даже турист, который едет на пару недель куда то. Купив элементарный разговорник. Что уж говорить о тех, кто собрался в монахи куда то. А тут... "не вижу смысла", "не могу".




> Поэтому и нет особого смысла увеличивать вероятность такого впаривания.


Кхм, Бирма. Па Ук Саяду. Чему учит, можно ознакомится в соответствующих книгах. Много учеников, говорящих  и дающих наставления на английском. Настоящий монастырь, ничего не "впаривает". Визы помогает делать.

Некоторые с этого форума там были, все серьезно. И Дхамма, и повседневное общение.

Чего еще надо?

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6733
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6797
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6907

----------

Богдан Б (12.04.2013)

----------


## Калкий

> А зачем монаху повседневное общение?


Куда вы денетесь, вы будите жить в общине и ходить за подаянием.
Вам придется много общаться с монахами и мирянами, это очевидно.
Если вы серьезно думаете, что приехав усядетесь и погрузитесь в самадхи 
- то глубоко заблуждаетесь. )




> Кхм, Бирма. Па Ук Саяду. Чему учит, можно ознакомится в соответствующих книгах. Много учеников, говорящих  и дающих наставления на английском.


Сомневаюсь, что на месте вы будете особо разборчивым.
Как вам скажут - так все и будет.




> Некоторые с этого форума там были, все серьезно.


Все серьезно когда ты реально понимаешь окружающих и среду.
Мне про это писали опытные монахи, я ничего не придумываю.

----------

Bob (11.04.2013), Zom (12.04.2013), Богдан Б (12.04.2013), Денис Евгеньев (12.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.04.2013), Наталья (12.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Куда вы денетесь, вы будите жить в общине и ходить за подаянием.
> 
> Вам придется много общаться с монахами и мирянами, это очевидно.
> Если вы серьезно думаете, что приехав усядетесь и погрузитесь в самадхи 
> - то глубоко заблуждаетесь. )


Так у вас вполне будет общение на уровне туристического разговорника.





> Сомневаюсь, что на месте вы будете особо разборчивым.
> Как вам скажут - так все и будет.


Кто вам скажет? Приедете в монастырь Па Ук Саяду. Попрактикуете как мирянин, примите обеты в этом монастыре. И кто вам что скажет?





> Все серьезно когда ты реально понимаешь окружающих и среду.
> Мне про это писали опытные монахи, я ничего не придумываю.


Очень за вас и "опытных монахов" рад. Даже удивительно, что при такой информационной поддержке кто-то продолжает ждать появления российской Сангхи, чтобы в нее "вступить".

----------


## Eugeny

> Ассоциации первого уровня: саманера и Ашока, Бодхидхарма и имератор У-Ди. Оба объясняли дхарму. 
> 
> Хамаба-лама рассказывает про стрельбу из лука и бурятскую борьбу. 
> 
> facepalm.jpg


А что вы ожидали от Аюшеева?Он ведь хочет оставить от Буддизма только ритуалы, из-за чего с ним и дружат усиленно всякие там Чаплины.

----------


## Калкий

> Попрактикуете как мирянин, примите обеты в этом монастыре.


И уедите в родную страну, и никто вас не вспомнит.
Это еще совсем не монашество, не обманывайтесь.




> Даже удивительно, что при такой информационной поддержке кто-то продолжает ждать появления российской Сангхи, чтобы в нее "вступить".


Уверен, что в случае чего (!) уходить вам будет проще 
именно из российской Сангхи - чем с позором из тайской. )

----------

Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

"Возглавив Традиционную Сангху, Аюшеев занял твердую позицию в отношении проповеди буддизма только школы Гелуг. "Сангха, по его мнению, – это Гелуг", поэтому ко всем остальным течениям и школам в буддизме, таким как дзен-буддизм или карма-кагью, Сангха должна относится, "как православные к пятидесятникам".

Традиционная Сангха стала основным объединением буддистов Бурятии и той организацией, которая стала выразителем идей национального и религиозного возрождения забайкальских бурят.

Большое значение Аюшеев придаёт возрождению народных буддийских традиций в Бурятии, которые также, по его мнению, неразрывно связаны с Традиционной Сангхой и школой Гелуг. Главной своей задачей Аюшеев считает вовлечь как можно больше бурят в традиционные народные формы народного буддистского благочестия – участие в ритуалах, астрологическую помощь, тибетскую медицину, молитвы, получение нравственного наставления. То, что привлекает в буддизм европейцев – медитацию и изучение буддистской философии Аюшеев не считает в жизни Сангхи приоритетным направлением: "Люди, занимающиеся медитацией – это люди образованные, имеющие возможность регулярно собираться, слушать лекции – это не более 500 человек светского городского населения на всю Бурятию, ими в основном занимаются учителя – тибетцы. Это все интеллигенция, а интеллигенция, как нас учит история, устраивает революции всюду, где начинает играть заметную роль".

Аюшеев не высоко оценивает буддизм русских и вообще европейцев ("они постигают способы и методы, но до сути всем им далеко; кто из русских хочет действительно постичь глубину, становятся учениками в наших дацанах и не пытаются учить нас")

----------

AndyZ (12.04.2013), Тао (14.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Вполне очевидно что Аюшеев разрушает Российский Буддизм изнутри, отпор ему можем дать только мы, русские буддисты.А точнее западные буддисты России.

----------

Наталья (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И уедите в родную страну, и никто вас не вспомнит.
> Это еще совсем не монашество, не обманывайтесь.


Во-первых, зачем уедите? Поживите, поучитесь, попрактикуйте... лет 5-т пять. 
Во-вторых, что значит "не вспомнит"? Вы туда за общественным признанием едите, получается? Как себя будете вести, как будете относится к делу, так Вас помнить и будут.





> Уверен, что в случае чего (!) уходить вам будет проще 
> именно из российской Сангхи - чем с позором из тайской. )


1. На тайской Сангхе клин светом не сошелся. Па Ук Саяду - в бирманской.
2. Вы заранее настроились "уходить с позором"? Тогда разницы нет, из какой Сангхи вы будете уходить.

----------

Буль (12.04.2013)

----------


## Калкий

Вы путаете ритриты для белых с настоящим монашеством, это две большие разницы.

----------

Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы путаете ритриты для белых с настоящим монашеством, это две большие разницы.


При чем здесь ретриты для белых? Я привел пример 1) монастыря; 2) где в основном не "белые" монахи. Но и белые там же.

----------


## Zom

Я не понимаю к чему спор. Очевидно, что те люди, которые знают английский/тайский/бирманский и т.д., имеют возможность уехать куда-то надолго, чтобы стать монахом, к примеру - вполне себе могут найти нужное место в Азии (есть те, кто так и сделали). Но речь-то не о них, а о других - у кого нет знаний языков и/или нет возможностей уезжать куда-то (причин может быть много разных). Для таких людей храмчик/монастырчик в России будет весьма полезен (о чём я вначале темы и сказал -).
Так что если товарищ Путин читает, пусть подсобит )))

----------

Игорь Лещенко (13.04.2013), Калкий (12.04.2013), Наталья (12.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> у кого нет знаний языков и/или нет возможностей уезжать куда-то (причин может быть много разных). Для таких людей храмчик/монастырчик в России будет весьма полезен (о чём я вначале темы и сказал -).


Угу, и чтобы он был еще в нужных местах (Москва/Спб)... И чтобы за коммуналку желательно государство платило.

И то верно: чего это Саяду... русский не учат?! Тут все столько страждущих, неспособных понять их тарабарщину.

З.Ы. И пусть еще Путин обяжет местные ГУВД полицейского выделять, чтобы вместе с ходящими за даной монахами ходил. А то вдруг что произойдет.

----------

Аурум (13.04.2013), Буль (12.04.2013)

----------


## Калкий

Во-во хватит демагогии про побег в Азию.

Нужно распространять подлинную Дхамму *здесь*.

Нужно создать в России (на Алтае например) тхеравадинский монастырь.

Для начала - родных просторов и заброшенных деревень предостаточно.

----------

Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> З.Ы. И пусть еще Путин обяжет местные ГУВД полицейского выделять, чтобы вместе с ходящими за даной монахами ходил. А то вдруг что произойдет.


Да, было бы неплохо .)

----------

Богдан Б (12.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

И чтобы Путин приказал перевести на русский Канон под страхом отправки в лагеря манкирующих.

Не хочешь переводить Канон, имею должную квалификацию? На соседние нары с Ходорковским, шить варешки!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Во-во хватит демагогии про побег в Азию.
> 
> Нужно распространять подлинную Дхамму *здесь*.
> 
> Нужно создать в России (на Алтае например) тхеравадинский монастырь.
> 
> Для начала - родных просторов и заброшенных деревень предостаточно.


Почему побег? Пример: человек живет на Алтае. Заканчивает школу, уезжает в Казань и поступает там в авиационный. Заканчивает, возвращается на *Алтай* *специалистом* и успешно работает.

Альтернативный вариант: сидит и ждет, пока построят учебное заведение в его родном Урюпинске, завезут преподавательский состав от тогда он пойдет и ... ух, как все зацветет!

В первом случае - это нормальная стратегия поведения. Во-втором, да, обычный местный тупняк. В котором почему то может помочь... Путин!

----------

Won Soeng (12.04.2013), Буль (12.04.2013), Вова Л. (12.04.2013)

----------


## Калкий

Вы уже все решили, конечно, поэтому просто не можете не уехать подальше отсюда, это понятно.

Если знаете наверняка - то безусловно лучше уехать, а нам здесь все-таки еще жить и жить, с Путиным. )

----------

Игорь Лещенко (13.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы уже все решили, конечно, поэтому просто не можете не уехать подальше отсюда, это понятно.
> 
> Если знаете наверняка - то безусловно лучше уехать, а нам здесь все-таки еще жить и жить, с Путиным. )


Так, а в чем вообще проблемы? Вам кто то не дает монашеских обетов? Топпер же получил.

Вас кто то удерживает от сбора подаяний? Не дает построить монастырь в псковской, примеру, области? Что вам мешает то при вашей страстной любви к Родине, осуществить все это здесь?

Место валом, желающие есть... В чем проблема то?

----------


## Калкий

> Так, а в чем вообще проблемы? Вам кто то не дает монашеских обетов?


Вообще-то я еще вне традиции. 
Хотя мне она и очень симпатична.




> Топпер же получил.


Много кто получил, а некоторые свалили из монашества.
Чего уж там, давайте говорить все как есть.
И по таким свалившим судят о всех русских буддистах.




> Вас кто то удерживает от сбора подаяний?


Нет, я просто вас представил (с вашим английским) в азиатском государстве 
(где английского-то почти никто не знает) на сборе подаяний...  :Big Grin: 




> Не дает построить монастырь в псковской, примеру, области?


Это вы утверждали, что проще уехать, а я говорю, что лучше бы развить традицию здесь.




> Что вам мешает то при вашей страстной любви к Родине, осуществить все это здесь?


Мне это больше всех нужно что-ли? 
Так не пойдет, если будет коллективное волеизъявление - тогда и посмотрим.




> Место валом, желающие есть... В чем проблема то?


Проблема в интернетбуддистах, ну Вы поняли. )

----------

Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Много кто получил, а некоторые свалили из монашества.
> Чего уж там, давайте говорить все как есть.
> И по таким свалившим судят о всех русских буддистах.


Ок... Давайте тогда судить о ... тайском или тибетском буддизме по свалившим этническим кадрам. Удручающая картина получается, с их буддизмом.





> Нет, я просто вас представил (с вашим английским) в азиатском государстве 
> (где английского-то почти никто не знает) на сборе подаяний...


В смысле? От вас там ждут песен и плясок на местном языке и при плохом исполнении еды не дают? Однако!




> Это вы утверждали, что проще уехать, а я говорю, что лучше бы развить традицию здесь.


Я нигде не утверждал про "простоту". 




> Мне это больше всех нужно что-ли? 
> Так не пойдет, если будет коллективное волеизъявление - тогда и посмотрим.


В каком виде? Референдум или Путин.приказал?





> Проблема в интернетбуддистах, ну Вы поняли. )


Много и не.интернет.буддистов. Может быть проблема в том, что не.интернет.буддисты имеют другие точки приложения для своих усилий и не готовы жизнь положить на реализацию проектов "как оно должно быть, если я не способен к языкам и жить хочу рядом с маминой юбкой"?

----------


## Ho Shim

> В принципе, совет "главное - держать равновесие" не такой уж плохой, даже дхармический. Путину не повредит ))


Человеку с 8 даном по дзюдо такие советы, конечно, очень интересны) Мне больше понравилось про семь федеральных округов.




> Аюшеев также обратил внимание на статую, которая изображает святую женщину-долгожительницу.
> «У нее семь глаз, а вы нам создали семь федеральных округов», – провел параллель глава буддистов.
> 
> http://vz.ru/news/2013/4/11/628293.html


Ок, проброс засчитан  :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (12.04.2013), Pema Sonam (12.04.2013), Буль (12.04.2013), Поляков (12.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы путаете ритриты для белых с настоящим монашеством, это две большие разницы.


Когда-то прапредки "настоящих монахов" ходили к "настоящим монахам", и искали себе учителей. И именно такие "ходоки" в конечном итоге восстанавливали истинную Дхарму, поскольку были вынуждены проверять ее и перепроверять, устраняя даже малейшие сомнения. 

Так и сейчас - чем дальше ехать за Дхармой, чем больше препятствий к ее изучению - тем больше отсев немотивированных учеников. 
Это два совершенно разных процесса - постигать Дхарму не то же самое, что развивать и поддерживать общину последователей. Второе не требует пробуждения и реализации Дхармы. Хотя и желательно, иначе будет передаваться не Дхарма, а ее упрощенные и выхолощенные концепции для начинающих, приступающих и колеблющихся. Мирской буддизм, который по своей сути является внешним путем, таким же как христианство или ислам.

Нужны и те, кто изучает Дхарму, глубоко практикует, и им нужны наставники с глубокими знаниями, с реализацией. Такие наставники не могут учить всех. Поэтому нужны и те, кто приучает к Дхарме, дает азы, обучает тому, чему научился. 

Искусственный буддизм - это просто начальные шаги. Те, кто их сделают и увидят, что лишь прикоснулись к учению, будут искать дальше. Сколько таких? Один на тысячу?
Не нужно бояться искусственного буддизма. Он никому не мешает. Каждый ум доходит до своей цели и останавливается, переваривая. 

В конце концов, суть Буддизма это: не причинять зла, творить добро и освобождаться от омрачений. Понять это может даже ребенок. Но и зрелый человек не в состоянии всегда этих заповедей придерживаться.

----------

Magan Poh (12.04.2013), Тао (14.04.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Во-во хватит демагогии про побег в Азию.
> 
> Нужно распространять подлинную Дхамму *здесь*.
> 
> Нужно создать в России (на Алтае например) тхеравадинский монастырь.
> 
> Для начала - родных просторов и заброшенных деревень предостаточно.


Вы можете позвать для этого кого-то, обладающего подлинной Дхармой? Кого, например?

----------


## Поляков

> Мне больше понравилось про семь федеральных округов.


Только федеральных округов у нас восемь.

----------

Ho Shim (12.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Только федеральных округов у нас восемь.


Ну, главное, что люди хорошие)

----------

Топпер- (12.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

> 


Владимир Владимирович православный, но любит всех и равностно относится ко всем. В том числе к буддистам.

----------


## Zom

> И чтобы Путин приказал перевести на русский Канон под страхом отправки в лагеря манкирующих.


Ну в этом и без Путина неплохо справляемся ,)

----------

Сергей Ч (12.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Аюшеев также рассказал Путину о правилах и особенностях национальной борьбы, стрельбе из лука и о том, как буддисты получают образование, обозначив отдельные проблемы в этой области. Так, лама посетовал, что у буддийских университетов нет госаккредитации и студентов забирают в армию. Путин напомнил ему о предложении ректоров ряда московских вузов организовать срочную службу на студенческих каникулах, и Аюшеев назвал такой вариант несения службы более приемлемым.
http://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/new...04/11/11027121

с аккредитацией - напряг...

----------


## Кунсанг

Статья в Коммерсанте на эту тему http://www.kommersant.ru/pda/kommersant.html?id=2167821

----------

Ho Shim (12.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ассоциации первого уровня: саманера и Ашока, Бодхидхарма и имератор У-Ди. Оба объясняли дхарму. 
> 
> Хамаба-лама рассказывает про стрельбу из лука и бурятскую борьбу. 
> 
> facepalm.jpg


Вы думаете для Белой Тары (по должности) нужно вещать Дхамму?

----------

AndyZ (12.04.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Статья в Коммерсанте на эту тему http://www.kommersant.ru/pda/kommersant.html?id=2167821


Ты смотри, Путин даже 2 раза заходил к Итигелову.

----------


## Топпер

> Может у вас и контингент в группе такой только потому, что квалифицированного наставника нет?
> 
> 
> Не помню сутт, где Будда бы излагал про комфортность, удобство и т.д. становления монахом.
> 
> Если хочется статуса и т.д., но в современной РФ надо было бы идти в РПЦМП. Там теперь нажористо местами.


Папкин, я конечно понимаю, что вы не любите лично меня и нашу группу, но в своей злобе вы, извините, уже совсем забываетесь.

----------

Bob (12.04.2013), Тао (14.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Очень даже имеет. Подавляющему большинству не нужны запредельные истины, а нужны вполне себе приземлённые и банальные наставления, помощь в разгребании "информационной каши" по буддизму и т.д. Опыт работы нашего центра показывает, что даже если бы был некий учитель, с мега-реализациями - то никому попросту наставления его уровня не подошли бы - слишком далече до них российскому буддисту .) Азы бы хотя бы поняли.. и стали практиковать ))
> 
> А насчёт жизни монахом - если бы вы знали насколько трудно жить в РФ монахом - вы бы так не говорили. Топпер - человек в этом плане уникальный. Другим такие духовные подвиги не под силу, поверьте ,)


Насчёт уникальности - это, конечно, перебор  :Smilie: 
А вот насчёт первого абзаца всё совершенно точно. К сожалению моего уровня не хватит, чтобы работать с продвинутыми буддистами. Но это и не моя задача. Моя - те, кто только заинтересовался Дхаммой.

----------

AndyZ (12.04.2013), Богдан Б (13.04.2013), Буль (12.04.2013), Наталья (12.04.2013), Паня (12.04.2013), Юй Кан (12.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Только федеральных округов у нас восемь.


Так ещё один глаз нарисовать не грех. Чем больше - тем лучше.

----------

Буль (12.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А вот насчёт первого абзаца всё совершенно точно. К сожалению моего уровня не хватит, чтобы работать с продвинутыми буддистами. Но это и не моя задача. Моя - те, кто только заинтересовался Дхаммой.


Так а есть такие продвинутые-то? )) Кому действительно нужны были бы глубокие наставления (притом, для _реальной практики_, а не интеллектуальных пиршеств?) Я вот в этом очень сильно сомневаюсь )

----------

Богдан Б (13.04.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.04.2013), Наталья (12.04.2013), Тао (14.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

Самое честное для любой религиозной органицазии - это существовать исключительно на пожертвования (или взносы) ее членов, без финансовой помощи госсударства. Вобщем-то большинство буддийских центров в бСССР с этим вполне справляется. Сначала медитируют у кого-то на квартире, когда людей стало больше - снимают на пару часов в неделю какую-нибудь йога-студию, затем целую квартиру, потом строят свой центр и т.д. А если нет достаточного количества интерисующихся, то  зачем тогда храмы, центры? Получится ситуация с РПЦ - сначала постройте нам храмы, а потом сами же их и содержите, ибо они никому, кроме священников не нужны.

Похожее говорил Ганди:



> Теперь,  опираясь  на  большой  опыт руководства многочисленными общественными организациями, я пришел к твердому убеждению, что общественным организациям не следует иметь постоянных фондов. Такие   фонды   становятся  источником  морального  разложения  организации. Общественные   организации   создаются   при   поддержке   и   на   средства общественности.  Когда они лишаются такой поддержки,  они утрачивают и право на существование.  Между тем организации, функционирующие за счет постоянных фондов,  нередко  игнорируют  общественное  мнение  и  часто ответственны за действия,  противоречащие  интересам  общественности.  В  нашей  стране   мы сталкиваемся  с  этим  на каждом шагу.  
> 
> Некоторые так называемые религиозные организации вообще перестали отчитываться в своей  деятельности.  Доверенные лица,  управляющие  их  имуществом,  фактически  стали  собственниками этого имущества  и  ни  перед  кем  не  несут  ответственности.  Я  убежден,   что общественная  организация  должна жить сегодняшним днем,  как живет природа. Организация,  не пользующаяся поддержкой общественности,  не имеет права  на существование как таковая.  Ежегодные пожертвования в фонд организации - это проверка ее популярности и честности ее руководства;  и я считаю, что каждая организация  должна  пройти  такую  проверку.

----------

Ho Shim (12.04.2013), Буль (12.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.04.2013), Наталья (12.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2013), Эделизи (12.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Самое честное для любой религиозной органицазии - это существовать исключительно на пожертвования (или взносы) ее членов, без финансовой помощи госсударства. Вобщем-то большинство буддийских центров в бСССР с этим вполне справляется. Сначала медитируют у кого-то на квартире, когда людей стало больше - снимают на пару часов в неделю какую-нибудь йога-студию, затем целую квартиру, потом строят свой центр и т.д. А если нет достаточного количества интерисующихся, то зачем тогда храмы, центры? Получится ситуация с РПЦ - сначала постройте нам храмы, а потом сами же их и содержите, ибо они никому, кроме священников не нужны.


С одной стороны так. Но с другой стороны - не будь масштабной поддержки со стороны царей и правителей в буддийских странах - буддизм НИКОГДА не стал бы массовой религией, а был бы одной из бесчисленных древнеиндийских сект, и сейчас до нас, скорей всего, дошло бы лишь только одно упоминание о том, что некогда в Индии был некий "буддизм". Как, например, те самые секты, что существовали во времена Будды, и мы знаем о их существовании исключительно из скудных упоминаниях в суттах ,)

----------

Богдан Б (13.04.2013), Буль (12.04.2013), Наталья (12.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> С одной стороны так. Но с другой стороны - не будь масштабной поддержки со стороны царей и правителей в буддийских странах - буддизм НИКОГДА не стал бы массовой религией, а был бы одной из бесчисленных древнеиндийских сект, и сейчас до нас, скорей всего, дошло бы лишь только одно упоминание о том, что некогда в Индии был некий "буддизм". Как, например, те самые секты, что существовали во времена Будды, и мы знаем о их существовании исключительно cо скудных упоминаниях в суттах ,)


Ну вот джайны до сих пор дожили - а ведь их учение ещё менее подходит для масс. Поддерживали ли их цари?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вот джайны до сих пор дожили - а ведь их учение ещё менее подходит для масс. Поддерживали ли их цари?


Их ювелиры и ростовщики поддерживали. Это не хуже царей.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Ну вот джайны до сих пор дожили - а ведь их учение ещё менее подходит для масс. Поддерживали ли их цари?


Ну вот только они и дожили. А остальные не дожили. К тому же, джайнизм не мировая религия, а сугубо индийская. Насчёт царей не знаю - я не в теме. Кто лучше знает, подскажет.

Короче говоря, повторюсь, нам бы вот гос. поддержка нифига бы не помешала. И при этом, менее честными мы бы от этого не стали .) А вот развитию тхеравады в РФ это сильно б подсобило.

----------


## Вова Л.

> С одной стороны так. Но с другой стороны - не будь масштабной поддержки со стороны царей и правителей в буддийских странах - буддизм НИКОГДА не стал бы массовой религией, а был бы одной из бесчисленных древнеиндийских сект, и сейчас до нас, скорей всего, дошло бы лишь только одно упоминание о том, что некогда в Индии был некий "буддизм". Как, например, те самые секты, что существовали во времена Будды, и мы знаем о их существовании исключительно cо скудных упоминаниях в суттах ,)


Времена давно изменились. В любом случае учение существует пока его кто-то практикует и достигает с его помощью релазицаии, а для этого ничего кроме желания и доступа к аутентичному учению не надо. Если же практикующих нет, то что пользы от множества храмов?

----------


## Zom

> Времена давно изменились. В любом случае учение существует пока его кто-то практикует и достигает с его помощью релазицаии, а для этого ничего кроме желания и доступа к аутентичному учению не надо. Если же практикующих нет, то что пользы от множества храмов?


А кто говорит о множестве? Я говорил в теме об одном -) Том месте, где могла бы появиться русская сангха. А пока - так и будут рассеяне наскоками на Азию практиковать )

----------

Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть один момент в господдержке: она не должна бы влиять на "политику" или позицию поддерживаемого Учения.
Что в российских условиях нереально. Тут если гос-во поддерживает некую общину/структуру, то требует от них встречной поддержки, послушания и управляемости...
И применительно к БТСР всё так и происходит: образно говоря, рука руку моет.

----------

Вова Л. (12.04.2013), Наталья (12.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Намтары и различные истории распространения буддизма показывают, что поддержкой сильных мира сего буддийские сподвижники обзаводились, демонстрируя в нужном месте в нужное время и нужным людям соответствующие чудеса. И Будда в том числе.

Т.е. если учение в данный момент не может дать людей с сиддхами, то его удел - лишь маргинальная среда. Миру такое учение (а тем более сильными мира сего) не нужно. Сильные мира сего обращают внимания только на сопоставимую или превосходящую их силу.

----------


## Топпер

> Есть один момент в господдержке: она не должна бы влиять на "политику" или позицию поддерживаемого Учения.
> Что в российских условиях нереально. Тут если гос-во поддерживает некую общину/структуру, то требует от них встречной поддержки, послушания и управляемости...
> И применительно к БТСР всё так и происходит: образно говоря, рука руку моет.


Это, к сожалению второй конец палки и без него, видимо, никак.  :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

> Намтары и различные истории распространения буддизма показывают, что поддержкой сильных мира сего буддийские сподвижники обзаводились, демонстрируя в нужном месте в нужное время и нужным людям соответствующие чудеса. И Будда в том числе.


Будда практически не демонстрировал. Пожалуй, только в родном Капилаваттху он взлетел перед сакьями в воздух. А и Пасенади Косальского и Сению Бимбисару и Аджатасаттху он обращал проповедью.

----------

Bob (12.04.2013), Zom (12.04.2013), Богдан Б (13.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.04.2013)

----------


## Калкий

> Ок... Давайте тогда судить о ... тайском или тибетском буддизме по свалившим этническим кадрам. Удручающая картина получается, с их буддизмом.


Давайте все-таки ближе к родине. )




> В смысле? От вас там ждут песен и плясок на местном языке и при плохом исполнении еды не дают? Однако!


С худым английским вы даже в США будете как глухонемой.




> В каком виде? Референдум или Путин.приказал?


Тогда и нечего требовать от чужих людей чего-то, начните с себя.




> Много и не.интернет.буддистов.


О, несомненно больше именно интернетбуддистов.
Вы это прекрасно понимаете.




> Может быть проблема в том, что не.интернет.буддисты имеют другие точки приложения для своих усилий и не готовы жизнь положить на реализацию проектов "как оно должно быть, если я не способен к языкам и жить хочу рядом с маминой юбкой"?


Вот может уже хватит этой демагогии?

Будда учил распространять Дхамму, а не следовать ей как-то местечково.
Давайте уж все-таки Будда будет конечным авторитетом в данном вопросе.

----------

Zom (12.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

То, что происходит с телом Хамбо-ламы Этигэлова, это необычная реализация и к нему приезжает много людей для того, чтобы посмотреть на него. Хамбо лама Этигэлов один из старой дореволюционной гвардии лам, которые могли многое. А что если Этигэлов благословил Путина, и Путин сделает еще очень много благих дел для людей, это очень интересно.

----------


## Калкий

> Вы можете позвать для этого кого-то, обладающего подлинной Дхармой? Кого, например?


Их давно уже позвали, просто здесь нет условий для постоянной жизни.
Сами ведь знаете, приезжают ортодоксальные монахи сюда, и уезжают...

----------


## Наталья

> Т.е. если учение в данный момент не может дать людей с сиддхами, то его удел - лишь маргинальная среда. Миру такое учение (а тем более сильными мира сего) не нужно. Сильные мира сего обращают внимания только на сопоставимую или превосходящую их силу.


- Дык имхо суть учения не в сиддхах, а в нравственности.
Поэтому и главный критерий продвинутости это не заковристые медитационные достижения, а умение долгие годы работать с неподатливым человеческим материалом и не впадать от этого в безысходность.

----------

Игорь Лещенко (13.04.2013), Топпер- (13.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это, к сожалению второй конец палки и без него, видимо, никак.


Не знаю, что хуже: "ложиться" под власть (льстя, прислуживая и быть _чуток_ подкармливаемым) или остаться нищим, но -- независимым.
Да и свято место ведь уже занято... %)

----------

Вова Л. (12.04.2013), Наталья (13.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Будда практически не демонстрировал. Пожалуй, только в родном Капилаваттху он взлетел перед сакьями в воздух. А и Пасенади Косальского и Сению Бимбисару и Аджатасаттху он обращал проповедью.


То, что он демонстрировал и кому он это демонстрировал, было достаточно, чтобы за ним шёл слух, что ему нет равных ни в чём.
А какой слух идёт за простым буддийским монахом, который пребывает в стране, в которой влияние Будды сведено к рассказам о далёкой древности?




> - Дык имхо суть учения не в сиддхах, а в нравственности.
> Поэтому и главный критерий продвинутости это не заковристые медитационные достижения, а умение долгие годы работать с неподатливым человеческим материалом и не впадать от этого в безысходность.


Такая нравственность внутренняя. Её никто особо никогда не увидит.
Вот и получается, что с одной стороны если люди, зарабатывающие деньги, меняющие судьбы целых народов. А с другой стороны есть бездельники, посвятившие жизнь "кормлению кошечек". И первые вторых никогда не услышат, потому что вторые первым ничего из того, что действительно могло бы заинтересовать первых, дать не могут.

И вот тут на первый план выходит реализация. Не мнимая, а подлинная, когда если не чудесами, то самим фактом присутствия этот реализованный человек меняет отношения и настрой ума окружающих его людей.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не знаю, что хуже: "ложиться" под власть (льстя, прислуживая и быть _чуток_ подкармливаемым) или остаться нищим, но -- независимым.
> Да и свято место ведь уже занято... %)


Должен же быть какой-то срединный Путь, поскольку Будда говорил, что его Путь срединный.

----------


## Топпер

> То, что он демонстрировал и кому он это демонстрировал, было достаточно, чтобы за ним шёл слух, что ему нет равных ни в чём.
> А какой слух идёт за простым буддийским монахом, который пребывает в стране, в которой влияние Будды сведено к рассказам о далёкой древности?


О нет. К счастью за Буддой шёл слух не чудотворца, коих и в миру было достаточно, а Будды, который преодолел страсти.

----------

Bob (12.04.2013), Богдан Б (13.04.2013), Наталья (13.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> О нет. К счастью за Буддой шёл слух не чудотворца, коих и в миру было достаточно, а Будды, который преодолел страсти.


А пятнадцать дней, в которые Будда демонстрировал по чуду?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Должен же быть какой-то срединный Путь, поскольку Будда говорил, что его Путь срединный.


Не могу представить серединность между "ложиться/прогибаться" и сохранять достоинство...
Один ведь раз прогнулся -- потом век не отмоешься, даже если сумеешь остановиться...

Бханте, то, что Вы делаете, распростаняя Дхарму, поистине замечательно. Искренне говорю.
(То же касается и переводов Зома, при всех их несовершенствах.)

Но чуть начнёте конкурировать с БТСР (представляющей буддизм локально и не претендуя на его широкое распространение в России), сразу возникнут проблемы и с РПЦ (которую гос-во обильно подкармливает и от которой получает всемерную поддержку)...
Это значит, что придётся нагибаться ещё ниже и угодливей, чем две эти издавна существующие структуры.
А иначе зачем тхеравадины нужны гос-ву, у которого и так всё есть для государственного счастья?

----------

Наталья (13.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А пятнадцать дней, в которые Будда демонстрировал по чуду?


Поздняя выдумка. 
Точнее состязание с конкурентами было, но про пятнадцать дней и архичудеса - поздняя выдумка. Как я понимаю из Лалитавистары.

----------


## Топпер

> Не могу представить серединность между "ложиться/прогибаться" и сохранять достоинство...
> Один ведь раз прогнулся -- потом век не отмоешься, даже если сумеешь остановиться...


Ну.... 
взять деньги и с достоинством уйти  :Smilie: 



> Но чуть начнёте конкурировать с БТСР (представляющей буддизм локально и не претендуя на его широкое распространение в России), сразу возникнут проблемы и с РПЦ (которую гос-во обильно подкармливает и от которой получает всемерную поддержку)...
> Это значит, что придётся нагибаться ещё ниже и угодливей, чем две эти издавна существующие структуры.
> А иначе зачем тхеровадины нужны гос-ву, у которого и так всё есть?


Логично.

Но нас слишком мало. Надеюсь на нас планов не будет составлено.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну.... 
> взять деньги и с достоинством уйти


: ))

----------


## Кунсанг

> Поздняя выдумка. 
> Точнее состязание с конкурентами было, но про пятнадцать дней и архичудеса - поздняя выдумка. Как я понимаю из Лалитавистары.


Вы так это утверждаете словно сами там были и помните до сих пор, однако эта область доказательств несотворения или сотворения чудес Буддой является для нас скрытой. Вы верите в одни вещи, я верю в другие, но доказательств у вас не многим больше.

----------


## Dron

> Только федеральных округов у нас восемь.


Ошибка.. Или.. Намек от пастыря?

----------


## Топпер

> Вы так это утверждаете словно сами там были и помните до сих пор, однако эта область доказательств несотворения или сотворения чудес Буддой является для нас скрытой. Вы верите в одни вещи, я верю в другие, но доказательств у вас не многим больше.


Скорее не так, а чуть по-другому: вы верите в то, что верю я, плюс в дополнительные вещи, в которые я не верю.

----------


## Greedy

> О нет. К счастью за Буддой шёл слух не чудотворца, коих и в миру было достаточно, а Будды, который преодолел страсти.


Будда постоянно демонстрировал чудеса. Но в очень ненавязчивой и естественной манере.
А такие историю как с Ангулималой показывали всем, что на самом деле даёт преодоление страстей.
Скажите Вы постороннему человеку, что необходимо преодолеть страсти. Он Вам прямо скажет: "А зачем?" И большая часть Ваших объяснений его не затронет.

Поэтому важно не глалогить истину, важно её демонстрировать. И если демонстрируется действительно подлинное счастье, то за ним пойдут толпы. Если же человек просто говорит о некоем подлинном счастье, то за ним пойдут только увлечённые этим самым человеком, его личностью.

----------


## Топпер

> Будда постоянно демонстрировал чудеса. Но в очень ненавязчивой и естественной манере.


Посмотрите Кеваддха сутту.



> Скажите Вы постороннему человеку, что необходимо преодолеть страсти. Он Вам прямо скажет: "А зачем?" И большая часть Ваших объяснений его не затронет.


А у меня нет необходимости что-то рассказывать постороннему человеку. Ему, как правило, это не нужно. И Будда не учил посторонних людей глубинам философии. Он обычно ограничивался рассказами о пользе щедрости и нравственности и воздаянии на небесах.



> Поэтому важно не глалогить истину, важно её демонстрировать. И если демонстрируется действительно подлинное счастье, то за ним пойдут толпы. Если же человек просто говорит о некоем подлинном счастье, то за ним пойдут только увлечённые этим самым человеком, его личностью.


Здесь соглашусь. Но счастье - это, как раз таки, не чудеса.

----------

Ашвария (13.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Но чуть начнёте конкурировать с БТСР (представляющей буддизм локально и не претендуя на его широкое распространение в России), сразу возникнут проблемы и с РПЦ (которую гос-во обильно подкармливает и от которой получает всемерную поддержку)...
> Это значит, что придётся нагибаться ещё ниже и угодливей, чем две эти издавна существующие структуры.
> А иначе зачем тхеровадины нужны гос-ву, у которого и так всё есть для государственного счастья?


Насчет нагибаться в отношении БТСР у меня не складывается такое впечатление. Такое впечатление может складываться, но оно может не быть верным. Хорошая встреча управляющего страной, чаепитие, приглашение воссесть наприготовленный трон могут не быть прогибом. Этикет такой может быть. ПОскольку отдают дань уважения человеку, который правит страной. И поскольку бурятские ламы в прошлом относились с уважением к правителям, назвали и признали царицу Белой Тарой, то это в таком же виде и перешло в современное время. Это может быть на уровне символичности. Все правители РОссии это символ Белой Тары, ее активности. Такое может быть вИдение.

----------


## Топпер

А в Таиланде король кланяется монахам и садиться ниже их.

----------

Bob (12.04.2013), Наталья (13.04.2013), Тао (14.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А в Таиланде король кланяется монахам и садиться ниже их.


Если бы это было такой большой необходимостью, то Хамбо-лама обязательно бы предупредил Путина об этом и попросил его поклониться монахам. Но здесь могут быть два подхода. ОДин с точки зрения строгих сутр и один с точки зрения Махаяны. Например, монаху нельзя прикасаться к женщине. Однако иногда с точки зрения принесения блага, мотивируясь Махаянскими идеями, монах может нарушить это предписание.

----------


## Greedy

> Здесь соглашусь. Но счастье - это, как раз таки, не чудеса.


Мы по-разному понимаем чудеса. Ходить по воде или метать раскалённые дорджики в скалы - это чудеса. Но и убеждать убийцу или увлечённого человека в том, что избранный им путь - ошибка. Притом, иногда даже первым же разговором с этим человеком - это тоже чудеса.

Если же говорить, что Будда учил только тех, у кого мало пыли в глаза, то это относится только в самым большим глубинам его учения. Советы и рекомендации же он давал всем. И не просто советы, а люди видели, что это работает и следовали за ним.

Тут надо понимать ситуацию. Сейчас нам кажется, что Будда просто запретил жертвоприношения и все или почти все с ним согласились, потому что это "ужасно".
Но по факту целые поколения выросли на жертвоприношениях, существовали целые культы, со своими авторитетами. И здесь приходит бродяга и говорит, что жертвоприношения ни к чему, кроме умножению страдания не ведут. Вопрос "ты кто, вообще, такой?" - самое первое, что в таких случаях спрашивают. И вот тут на первый план выходит авторитет, влияние, подлинность. Чудеса, в конце концов. Хотя бы на уровне демонстрации подлинных плодов нравственности.

----------


## Нико

Я поначалу прочла: Владимир Путин 11-й  :EEK!:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.04.2013), Топпер- (13.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Насчет нагибаться в отношении БТСР у меня не складывается такое впечатление. Такое впечатление может складываться, но оно может не быть верным. Хорошая встреча управляющего страной, чаепитие, приглашение воссесть наприготовленный трон могут не быть прогибом. Этикет такой может быть. ПОскольку отдают дань уважения человеку, который правит страной. И поскольку бурятские ламы в прошлом относились с уважением к правителям, назвали и признали царицу Белой Тарой, то это в таком же виде и перешло в современное время. Это может быть на уровне символичности. Все правители РОссии это символ Белой Тары, ее активности. Такое может быть вИдение.


Разница в том, что говорю, глядя на ситуацию снаружи, бесстрастно анализируя и не пытаясь что-то или кого-то оправдать или опорочить...
Всё это (признание Белой Тарой и т.п.), если сказать просто, -- политика, к Дхарме (и массе прочих правителей России), если строго, отношения не имеющая. 

Если убрать риторику, то...
"Он нас не гнобит и поддерживает, и мы его восславим и почтим по высшему разряду, от нас не убудет".
И он отвечает: "Правильно и послушно себя ведёте, потому я и правительство России, и региональные власти всегда в вашем распоряжении, всегда готовы вас поддержать... хочу сказать еще раз: мы всегда в вашем распоряжении".

----------

Топпер- (13.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вчера в новостях передали, что принят закон об оскорблении чувств верующих и понравилось, что сказал в интервью Рыгзен лама, который не относится к БТСР, что когда не дают визу Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе, это и есть оскорбление чувств верующих и нужно подать заявление на МИД России, чтобы его привлекли к ответственности.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если убрать риторику, то...
> "Он нас не гнобит и поддерживает, и мы его восславим и почтим по высшему разряду, от нас не убудет".
> И он отвечает: "Правильно и послушно себя ведёте, потому я и правительство России, и региональные власти всегда в вашем распоряжении, всегда готовы вас поддержать... хочу сказать еще раз: мы всегда в вашем распоряжении".


А на полях -- фраза из другой обстановки: "Кто нас обидит -- дня не проживёт".

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Здесь рассказывается история о Лубсан Сандане, но не говорится какими печальными событиями чуть не обернулся для всех бурят его отказ поклониться Царю.

Во время интронизации императора Николая II произошел небывалый инцидент. В громадном Николаевском зале Зимнего дворца собрались многочисленные делегации от всех губерний России, от всех сословий, были там и иерархи религий. Когда в зал вошел император, все преклонили колена. И среди массы коленопреклоненных людей в гордом одиночестве высилась фигура рослого Лубсан Сандана Цыденова. Его дергали за монашеское одеяние, умоляли преклониться, но он остался стоять.

После торжественной церемонии министр внутренних дел И.Л.Горемыкин вызвал членов бурятской делегации и потребовал объяснений. Буряты представили дело так, что Цыденов от всего увиденного впал в шоковое состояние и поэтому не поклонился. На делегацию был наложен штраф. Сам же Цыденов, объясняя свой поступок в кругу бурят, произнес знаменитую фразу: «Духовный царь не кланяется царю мирскому!».

Выглядело это непоклонение эффектно, и ответ был запоминающимся и величественным. Но все было на самом деле проще – Лубсан Сандан исполнил правило Винаи: монах уровня гэлон не должен оказывать почести светским лицам.

Я не помню всей истории, но этот отказ от поклонения мог очень дорого стоить бурятам. Кое-как все обошлось на грани.

----------

Топпер- (13.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вчера в новостях передали, что принят закон об оскорблении чувств верующих и понравилось, что сказал в интервью Рыгзен лама, который не относится к БТСР, что когда не дают визу Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе, это и есть оскорбление чувств верующих и нужно подать заявление на МИД России, чтобы его привлекли к ответственности.


Кого привлекли? МИД России?? хехе.

----------

Буль (12.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кого привлекли? МИД России?? хехе.


Ну МИД же не дает визу, отказывает, верующие в чувствах оскорблены, значит основание для возбуждения дела есть.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Здесь рассказывается история о Лубсан Сандане, но не говорится какими печальными событиями чуть не обернулся для всех бурят его отказ поклониться Царю.


Вот Лубсан Сандан был возможно махасиддха и бодхисатва, и тем не менее не стал нарушать Винаю. Наверное, это о чём-то говорит.

----------

Тао (14.04.2013), Топпер- (13.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Вот Лубсан Сандан был возможно махасиддха и бодхисатва, и тем не менее не стал нарушать Винаю. Наверное, это о чём-то говорит.


Это говорит о том, что его ум не волновался из-за возможных последствий своего поведения.
На чём это неволнение было основано: на исключающей гордости (лично я крут, и чужие проблемы меня не волнуют), или на реализации (реальное знание, что все последствия будут благополучно разрешены) - сказать по этой истории сложно.

Примеров первых типов в истории достаточно. Когда я сделают именно так, а там гори хоть всё огнём.
А махасиддхи как раз славились тем, что приходили, показывали "гордыню" и разруливали осложнения на благо всем, а не свинчивали.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну МИД же не дает визу, отказывает, верующие в чувствах оскорблены, значит основание для возбуждения дела есть.


А кто возбудит-то? Европейский суд по правам человека? ООН? Уже чего-то слишком много лет прошло, пока ещё никто не возбудил.

----------

Буль (12.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Вчера в новостях передали, что принят закон об оскорблении чувств верующих и понравилось, что сказал в интервью Рыгзен лама, который не относится к БТСР, что когда не дают визу Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе, это и есть оскорбление чувств верующих и нужно подать заявление на МИД России, чтобы его привлекли к ответственности.


Чё ж она сам-то не подал "заявление на МИД России"? Чернила, чтоль, кончились? Или языком ...ммм.. разговаривать -- не мешки ворочать?

----------


## Нико

> Чё ж она сам-то не подал "заявление на МИД России"? Чернила. чтоль, кончились? Или языком ...ммм.. разговаривать -- не мешки ворочать?


Мы всё это уже проходили лет 10-11 тому назад. Перед МИДом калмыцкие бабушки простирались. И письма писались. Что толку-то?

----------


## Буль

> Ну МИД же не дает визу, отказывает, верующие в чувствах оскорблены, значит основание для возбуждения дела есть.


Ну так возьмите и "подайте" заявление! Вы же верующий? Оскорблены в чувствах? Тогда вперёд! 
Не надо мешки-то ворочать!

----------


## Буль

> Мы всё это уже проходили лет 10-11 тому назад. Перед МИДом калмыцкие бабушки простирались. И письма писались. Что толку-то?


Я не знаю. Рыгзен лама и Кунсанг считают, что необходимо куда-то подать "заявление". Но не подают...

----------


## Нико

> Я не знаю. Рыгзен лама и Кунсанг считают, что необходимо куда-то подать "заявление". Но не подают...


Подают другие регулярно. Без толку. Может, стоит дождаться 12-й реинкарнации ВВП.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Подают другие регулярно. Без толку. Может, стоит дождаться 12-й реинкарнации ВВП.


Где же ты, русский Палдорже, где?

----------

Нико (12.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

А где ты, русский Трицон Децен????

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

ведь может собственных трицонов
и быстрых разумом тритонов
российская земля рождать

----------

Буль (12.04.2013), Топпер- (13.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ведь может собственных трицонов
> и быстрых разумом тритонов
> российская земля рождать


"Умом Россию не понять.
Медвежьей желчью -- не измерить". (с)

----------

Топпер- (13.04.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> ну что это за форум такой, про Президента РФ даже ничего нет.  
> 
> http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=1074...ref_map=%5B%5D
> 
> http://top.rbc.ru/society/11/04/2013/853470.shtml
> 
> "Но самое главное в том, что вы пропагандируете очень доброе гуманистическое учение, которое основано на любви людей друг к другу, любви к своей собственной стране, придерживаетесь традиций, связанных с межнациональным и межконфессиональным миром, что очень важно, и за что хочу вам еще раз выразить свою признательность и благодарность", – сказал В.Путин."
> 
> Устами бы Путина да мед пить: все любят друг друга, страну свою и т.д., другими словами - сансару.


Если у нас такой Президент, значит еще не все потеряно в нашей стране.

----------

Эделизи (13.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А кто возбудит-то? Европейский суд по правам человека? ООН? Уже чего-то слишком много лет прошло, пока ещё никто не возбудил.


Эта возможность подать в суд была высказана после принятия нового закона на днях http://www.aif.ru/politics/news/349276 Юрист, комментировавший этот закон, говорил, что это очень расплывчатый закон и понятие веры, кто верующий, как определить что человек верующий и т.д. и с этим законом мы вступаем в поле экзотеризма.

----------

Топпер- (13.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Папкин, я конечно понимаю, что вы не любите лично меня и нашу группу, но в своей злобе вы, извините, уже совсем забываетесь.


И в чем Вы,  уважаемый,  увидели злобу? В простой констатация факта,  что в вашей группе нет квплифицированного наставника?

----------


## Zom

> В простой констатация факта, что в вашей группе нет квплифицированного наставника?


А на каком основании, позвольте полюбопытствовать, вы делаете такое заявление?

----------

Eugeny (13.04.2013), Наталья (13.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А на каком основании, позвольте полюбопытствовать, вы делаете такое заявление?


Хм... А кто у вас "квалифицированный наставник" и где он эти квалификации приобрел? Делаю на основании того, что другой информации о вашей группе не известно.

----------


## Zom

> Делаю на основании того, что другой информации о вашей группе не известно.


То есть, на основании просто лишь собственных _предположений_. Вот с этого и надо было начинать.

И вот чтобы подобных искажённых мнений о нашей группе и центре не составлять - приезжайте к нам в центр на занятия, и посмотрите сами, насколько квалифицированно или неквалифицированно даётся Дхамма.

----------

Топпер- (13.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> То есть, на основании просто лишь собственных _предположений_. Вот с этого и надо было начинать.


Зум, ну не смешно? А на основании чьих еще предположений я должен делать свои утверждения?




> И вот чтобы подобных искажённых мнений о нашей группе и центре не составлять - приезжайте к нам в центр на занятия, и посмотрите сами, насколько квалифицированно или неквалифицированно даётся Дхамма.


А Вы сейчас не можете огласить, кто у вас в качестве Наставника выступает и где он учился? (просто не хочется бездарно потратить деньги на билеты)

----------


## Zom

Пумкин, а вам-то самому тоже не смешно?

У вас же, по факту, вот такая детско-наивная позиция получается: 

"Говорят, в таком-то и таком-то монастыре/центре есть такой-то монах. Но так как Я ничего не знаю о том, где он учился - значит его наставления (естественно) не квалифицированны, и он неправильно понимает и учит Дхамме". 

Не знаете, не видели, не слышали - так и молчите. Зачем клевету разводить?




> А Вы сейчас не можете огласить, кто у вас в качестве Наставника выступает и где он учился? (просто не хочется бездарно потратить деньги на билеты)


А вы ерундовые вопросы не задавайте, а приезжайте. Уверяю, не разочаруем. Ведь любому здравомыслящему человеку прекрасно известно, что корочки, дипломы и рекомендации - их наличие, или же их отсутствие - может абсолютно ничего не значить ,)

----------

Eugeny (13.04.2013), Игорь Лещенко (13.04.2013), Наталья (13.04.2013), Сергей Ч (13.04.2013), Топпер- (13.04.2013), Читтадхаммо (13.04.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> И вот чтобы подобных искажённых мнений о нашей группе и центре не составлять - приезжайте к нам в центр на занятия, и посмотрите сами, насколько квалифицированно или неквалифицированно даётся Дхамма.


Ну Пампкин, возможно, сможет оценить, а вот как может оценить чью-то квалификацию новоприбывший в буддизм человек?
Или в вашей традиции достаточно взять обеты, надеть монашеские одежды - и этого достаточно для того, чтобы вести курсы?
Без подкола, просто интересно.
Под квалификацией понималось, что человек прошел специальное обучение, занимался изучением буддизма не самостоятельно, а хотя бы учился в будд. университете?

----------


## Аньезка

> * Но так как Я ничего не знаю о том, где он учился* - значит его наставления (естественно) не квалифицированны, и он неправильно понимает и учит Дхамме". 
> 
> Не знаете, не видели, не слышали - так и молчите. Зачем клевету разводить?


Так Вы скажите, где он учился? Или это секрет?

----------

Аурум (13.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Ну Пампкин, возможно, сможет оценить, а вот как может оценить чью-то квалификацию новоприбывший в буддизм человек?
> Или в вашей традиции достаточно взять обеты, надеть монашеские одежды - и этого достаточно для того, чтобы вести курсы?
> Без подкола, просто интересно.


Ну а вы как сможете оценить? Будете вестись на то, что у некоего очередного Просветлённого висит диплом о том, что он таковой? 
А в древние времена как люди это оценивали, когда не было дипломов, и они, допустим, видели Будду в первый раз, ничего о нём не слышав?
Ведь как-то же могли? Так почему и другие люди не могут?

А в традиции Будды, я думаю ни для кого не секрет, нужно, как минимум, знать и понимать сутты (наставления Будды, непосредственно), чтобы учить Дхамме. У нас есть несколько людей, включая одного монаха, которые достаточно сведущи в этом вопросе. 




> Под квалификацией понималось, что человек прошел специальное обучение, занимался изучением буддизма не самостоятельно, а хотя бы учился в будд. университете?


Я на этот вопрос задам вам свой: Вы примете на постоянную работу и на хорошую зарплату и места людей, у которых есть только соответствующие корочки и дипломы - притом, без предварительного собеседования? Или же вы захотите проверить, что помимо корочек, у них что-то ещё и в голове есть?

И второй вопрос: может ли быть ситуация, что у человека есть корочки и дипломы - но он, как выясняется на собеседовании, ничего не знает и не понимает, или же плохо знает и понимает?

----------

Eugeny (13.04.2013), Игорь Лещенко (13.04.2013), Сергей Ч (13.04.2013), Топпер- (13.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пумкин, а вам-то самому тоже не смешно?
> 
> У вас же, по факту, вот такая детско-наивная позиция получается: 
> 
> "Говорят, в таком-то и таком-то монастыре/центре есть такой-то монах. Но так как Я ничего не знаю о том, где он учился - значит его наставления (естественно) не квалифицированны, и он неправильно понимает и учит Дхамме". 
> 
> Не знаете, не видели, не слышали - так и молчите. Зачем клевету разводить?


Зумкин, тут ведь какое дело: становление монахом не делает человека квалифицированным наставником. Таковым его делает прилежная учеба под руководством старших монахов, известных своим знанием Канона или прямые постижения вследствие успешной практики не только монашеской дисциплины, но и самма-самадхи/самма-дитхи.

Во-вторых, почему я должен молчать? Я задал вопрос о том, кто у вас наставник и какова его квалификация (может у вас там преподает какой то тайский бхикку с университетом за плечами, который сидит при консульстве... мне то откуда знать?)... Вы же мне приписываете какую-то клевету.

Мое личное мнение, что у вас нет в группе наставника, который бы закончил буддийский университет или какие то другие обширные курсы по изучению Канона.




> Я на этот вопрос задам вам свой: Вы примете на постоянную работу и на хорошую зарплату и места людей, у которых есть только соответствующие корочки и дипломы - притом, без предварительного собеседования? Или же вы захотите проверить, что помимо корочек, у них что-то ещё и в голове есть?


Людей же, которые с той или иной степенью задора пересказывают книжки и устные наставления учителей, у нас пол Москвы/Питера, да и Саратов в придачу.

Их всех будем собеседовать?

"Ты признаешь меня академиком, я - тебя... И вот у нас уже Академия!" (с)

----------

Аурум (13.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Зумкин, тут ведь какое дело: становление монахом не делает человека квалифицированным наставником. Таковым его делает прилежная учеба под руководством старших монахов, известных своим знанием Канона или прямые постижения вследствие успешной практики не только монашеской дисциплины, но и самма-самадхи/самма-дитхи.


Конечно не делает. Как может не сделать и всё остальное, вами перечисленное. Поэтому - приезжайте и проверяйте, а не додумывайте отсебятины ,)




> Мое личное мнение, что у вас нет в группе наставника, который бы закончил буддийский университет


У нас есть, например, в Горелово, несколько монахов, которые закончили. Даже патичча-самуппаду нарисовать не могут ))
Зато - Корочки, Университет, Дипломы... )))




> Людей же, которые с той или иной степенью задора пересказывают книжки и устные наставления учителей, у нас пол Москвы/Питера, да и Саратов в придачу.
> Их всех будем собеседовать?


Так нужно слушать ЧТО люди говорят, а не откуда они и кто они. Или вы выводы о правильности только на основании справок и дипломов можете делать?

----------

Eugeny (13.04.2013), Сергей Ч (13.04.2013), Топпер- (13.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Конечно не делает. Как может не сделать и всё остальное, вами перечисленное. Поэтому - приезжайте и проверяйте, а не додумывайте отсебятины ,)


Уважаемый, т.е. критерием того, что ваш питерский наставник квалифицирован, является то, что вот лично Вы, Zom, признали его квалифицированным после бесед с ним? И чем это не отсебятина?

Ок, не вопрос... В вашей прекрасной группе есть квалифицированный лично Zom'ом (и вероятнее всего, квалифицированный остальными членами той же группы) наставник... После приезда он еще станет квалифицированным Пампкиным наставником.

Зачот.

З.Ы. Хорошее определение: "квалифицированный" - это тот, которого ты лично проверил и присвоил ему квалификацию. (с)

----------

Аурум (13.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

Многие люди, которые к нам приходят (или когда-либо приходили), считают, что Дхамма даётся квалифицированно. Никто ещё не сказал (в том числе за глаза), за все три с половиной года работы центра, что Дхамма даётся неквалифицированно/плохо/ошибочно и т.д.. В том числе и приезжие монахи, которые нас посещали, кстати. Только вы сделали в этой теме такое голословное утверждение, притом, у нас в центре даже ни разу не побывав.

Поэтому ещё раз повторю - вот когда приедете, походите на занятия, циклы лекций и других имеющихся программ, вот тогда и будете высказывать свою точку зрения. И притом, если она будет негативной, то неплохо было бы потом ещё это обосновать, в чём именно были ошибки, плохость и так далее. А пока - получается что просто разводите клевету.

----------

Eugeny (13.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Многие люди, которые к нам приходят (или когда-либо приходили), считают, что Дхамма даётся квалифицированно. Никто ещё не сказал (в том числе за глаза), за все три с половиной года работы центра, что Дхамма даётся неквалифицированно/плохо/ошибочно и т.д.. Только вы сделали в этой теме такое голословное утверждение, притом, у нас в центре даже ни разу не побывав.
> 
> Поэтому ещё раз повторю - вот когда приедете, походите на занятия, циклы лекций и других имеющихся программ, вот тогда и будете высказывать свою точку зрения. И притом, если она будет негативной, то неплохо было бы потом ещё это обосновать, в чём именно были ошибки, плохость и так далее. А пока - получается что просто разводите клевету.


Уважаемый, это у вас такое нейролингвистическое программирование (вы так и будете из поста в пост вещать о какой то клевете)? Как вопрос о квалификации связан с хорошестью и плохостью подачи материала? 

Завтра человек с хорошей памятью почитает пару книжек и начнет пересказывать их близко к тексту. И? Наверное, это сделает его квалифицированным наставником для тех, кому лень самому читать книги. 

А если будет пересказывать как можно ближе к тексту, то, наверное, это сделает его просто прекрасным квалифицированным наставником (все желающие могут взять книжки и сравнить; как по написанному же шпарит).

Ок, "а тайские то мужики и не знали", что можно... университеты закрывать. Ведь в Москве/Питере уже целая буддийская академия квалифицированных наставников (читали книжки, слушали лекции). Как говорится, "приезжай и проверяй". )

Не приехал и не проверил? Клеветник (с)

----------

Аурум (13.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Завтра человек с хорошей памятью почитает пару книжек и начнет пересказывать их близко к тексту. И? Наверное, это сделает его квалифицированным наставником для тех, кому лень самому читать книги.


Да. Приезжай и проверяй. А как иначе? Никак.

----------

Eugeny (13.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да. Приезжай и проверяй. А как иначе? Никак.


Я уже понял ваш подход. Вопросов больше не имею.

----------


## Тензин Таши

А вот интересно, в Тхераваде , или правильнее сказать , например, в Тайланде существует ли некая академическая, образовательная система для монахов. Ну как например в монстырях Гелук: программа обучения, экзамены, дипломы, академические степени, и.т.д? Спасибо.

----------


## Zom

Есть два университета (в Тае), есть некие отдельные курсы на которых экзамены сдают, корочки выдают и т.д. Но, например, в главном универе Махачулаланкорн (Бангкок) преподавал некоторое время Андрей Терентьев. Насколько я в курсе, отзыв был такой, что там весьма слабый уровень образования у учащихся (что, впрочем, нисколько не удивительно, у нас в Вузах такие же расклады). Также слышал от Бхиккху Бодхи, что в Шри-Ланке достаточно слабое буддийское образование (уже именно системное), и что в плане буддизма в некоторых западных христианских (!) семинариях преподают буддизм лучше, чем в Шри-Ланке.

----------

Eugeny (13.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.04.2013), Тензин Таши (13.04.2013), Топпер- (13.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2013)

----------

